# Phenibut tolerance?



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

i bought phenibut as kind of a last resort against anxiety, and i really need it to work soon and hopefully after that, but know that tolerance can be a huge problem. i tried to get memantine for that but the alldaychemist site seems unreliable. for now i have aniracetam and magnesium, the latter of which i have heard can be a weak tolerance preventor and i've also heard piracetam being good for tolerance to phenibut. i know they are not really much, but taken together, do you think they will prevent tolerance to phenibut? how many days a week and at what dose do you think i should take it / them? i'm sorry for the questions. i'm kind of desperate for help and don't know much about these things


----------



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

eh?


----------



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

ehh??????????


----------



## robtyl (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

robtyl said:


>


nobody likes me


----------

